# Electronic ignition muzzleloaders



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

So, in considering the purchase of a CVA Electra muzzleloader, the following question came to mind.
[/COLOR] 
*What has to be done to legally possess this weapon in the field outside of legal hunting hours (walking to and from a stand) and for cased transportation in a vehicle?*

I know a normal modern muzzleloader simply has to have the cap or primer removed, but the electronic ignition M/L has no primer to remove. It has a switch to turn the ignition circuit on/off. Would turning this off make it legal for transport? There is no simple way to unload the weapon in the field, other than firing it, as removal of the breech plug requires removing the barrel from the forend/receiver by removing two screws (tools required). I don't want to have to shoot my weapon at the end of legal shooting hours from my stand every time I hunt, so I'm hoping for some specific legal clarification before committing to this purchase.

Thanks,
Byron


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

well dont get caught withg it hunting my freind got a big fine for it its not a legal muzzeloader for i look up the laws


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

jnracing said:


> well dont get caught withg it hunting my freind got a big fine for it its not a legal muzzeloader for i look up the laws


If that's the case, I will definitely not be buying one until it is legal to use in the field.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Please let me know if you find a legal reference for this claim, as I have looked through the Hunting & Trapping Guide and The Wildlife Conservation Order and cannot find anything that would make this type of muzzleloader illegal to hunt with.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Good question and I can not provide an answer. I take it that this is relatively new. I would send a message to Ask the DNR on the DNR Web Site or contact the Legal and Policy Section in Lansing for Law Division. I can't even advise who is in charge of that section anymore because they all retired either right before me or right after me.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a question in on ask for the link to the definition of a muzzleloader and will post it as soon as dnr gets back with me


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jnracing said:


> i have a question in on ask for the link to the definition of a muzzleloader and will post it as soon as dnr gets back with me


I can give you the definition of a muzzleloader but the question we are looking at is for an *electronic ignition*. Mainly what the requirement is for transport of the firearm with this type of ignitor.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks for your help, guys. I definitely want to confirm this type of muzzleloader is legal to hunt with in Michigan, as well. I haven't seen anything that defines a muzzleloader based on its ignition type, only on the type of propellant used (blackpowder or blackpowder substitute) and that it must be loaded from the muzzle.

Thanks again,
Byron


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Question was asked last year. The gun is legal. to have it considered unloaded battery must be removed.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It will be interesting to see what happens with this here in Michigan. I did some searching and found definite reference to it in Wisconsin and Illinois hunting regs. Here are the links...

*Wisconsin*
http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wildlife/regs/statepark/lakewissota.pdf
(look under the section on Weapon restrictions)

*Illinois*
http://dnr.state.il.us/admin/08/IL1008.pdf
(Look in the section for Legal Firearms)

I'd imagine that eventually Michigan will have to deal with the issue and put it in print.

Good luck!

John


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

akright the sk said it is a LEGAL weapon and as far as transportation it must have powder and ball removed


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Kinda ridiculous to have to shoot the weapon from the stand at the end of legal hunting hours, so I just decided to get a conventional inline M/L instead.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

jnracing said:


> akright the sk said it is a LEGAL weapon and as far as transportation it must have powder and ball removed


First you claim that this is *not* a legal muzzleloader, then you say that to transport you must remove the "ball and powder". 

Both statements are clearly based on the lack of knowlege and your own opinion, not on fact. I'll wait till one of the COs on this site post their findings before making a decision!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

How about just removing the battery? Is it difficult?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

There is an "ask dnr" section on the DNR web site. It might make sense to ask this question there so that others can just look it up in the future. It may also make the DNR aware of the issue for the hunting guide. Here is the link:

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> How about just removing the battery? Is it difficult?


As the gun is designed, it is too difficult to realistically do on stand. You have to remove two screws and the pistol grip butt plate to remove the battery. If there were a simple disconnect key to remove or something, it wouldn't be a big deal, as it would be comparable to removing the cap or primer. In its effect on the gun, simply sliding the switch to the OFF position is the same as removing the cap or primer from a conventional inline M/L.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Byron said:


> ...gun, simply sliding the switch to the OFF position is the same as removing the cap or primer from a conventional inline M/L.


I don't know if I would agree with that. That would be like saying to unload a rifle would be the same as just taking the bolt and putting it in the up position.

If I had to guess I would say that the answer is going to be take out the battery or unload the gun.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

boehr said:


> I don't know if I would agree with that. That would be like saying to unload a rifle would be the same as just taking the bolt and putting it in the up position.
> 
> If I had to guess I would say that the answer is going to be take out the battery or unload the gun.


I was thinking the same thing. Just sliding a switch to the off position would make me a little nervous. It would be possible to inadvertently bump the switch back to the on position. Yes there are different types of switches but I would think that a simple way to POSITIVELY disarm the firing mechanism is the only way to go. It would seem that they could design an electronic system like that with a feature that would be quick and easy to disable the firing mechanism in the field without tools. Maybe something that needs to be removed that would be better than just a switch. 

John


----------

